# New look of macosx.com?? (10/5/2002)



## karavite (Oct 5, 2002)

Please tell me someone accidentally left the wrong CSS file on your server? 

Is someone going through a Picasso-esque "blue period" or what. 

It looks like one of those awful themes from Windowmaker.

Ever heard of the word "contrast"?


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 5, 2002)

I agree! And please eliminate the flash navigation. It might have some sex appeal, but it becomes annoying and it really just fluff.


----------



## twister (Oct 5, 2002)

you can change the theme in Profile -> edit options.

Ohh and this light blue text in this box is REALLY hard to read.  Kinda like the new look though.

Twister


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 5, 2002)

OK, this might sound a little stupid, but now that the site has changed, i cant find the edit options, and change it back to the 'purple' look...help!!!!

thanks in advance,
spitty27


----------



## twister (Oct 5, 2002)

Click on the Profile button in the flash nav and then Edit Options is a choice on the top of that page


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 5, 2002)

the flash nav isnt working in ie 5.2.2 thats why i had no clue what you were talking about. it BARELY works in chimera too. what browser can actually see it?


----------



## karavite (Oct 5, 2002)

> you can change the theme in Profile -> edit options.



Thank God - he's right it works. I feel like a blind man who has suddenly been given his site.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 5, 2002)

The idea of different themes is cool, but if we have signatures with different colors, then that will mess them up. Not well thought out.


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 5, 2002)

> the flash nav isnt working in ie 5.2.2 thats why i had no clue what you were talking about. it BARELY works in chimera too.


I am not having any problems at all with the flash and I'm using chim. >??< It's always good to have choices. The more I see it the more I like it -- except for the light blue text.


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spitty27 _
> *the flash nav isnt working in ie 5.2.2 thats why i had no clue what you were talking about. it BARELY works in chimera too. what browser can actually see it? *


I'm using Explorer 5.2.2 and the flash works just fine for me.

I think I've officially decided the whole site is too dark.

BTW, shouldn't this thread be in Site Discussion?


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 5, 2002)

very insightful MDLarson


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think i have an idea for why the text for some people might be hard to read

i have a 15" screen (i think) that is built in to my iMac
but maybe it's harder for people who have 17"+screens

just an idea


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 5, 2002)

I can read it, just bad contrast.


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 5, 2002)

ive tried about every browser : internet explorer, chimera, omniweb, icab, opera, and NETSCAPE is the only one to automatically show the nav bar. in chimera, if i put my mouse over where the likns are, some of the icons will load, and then if i hide the window, and bring it back up, it will show the whole thing. do i have some pref checked that is screwing it up?

***edit*** 
                  is there any program that will allow me to change my avatar from white background to transparent (and it will still stay animated). im asking this because since everythign is blue, id like my avatar to stick in.
***edit***


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *very insightful MDLarson *


LOL,
Yeah, just stating my 2¢.  With all the controversy on this board, it's better to under-react sometimes!  

BTW, I updated my new cardboard box avatar to have the blue background, but if people can choose what theme they like, it kind of messes up all that


----------



## ScottW (Oct 5, 2002)

How dare you say anything anti-positive on this board. Shame on you. 

Well, I get rid of the FLASH, it just didn't work like I wanted it too. Oh well!

When I find some time in the near future, I will take the NEW-THEME, and make a lighter, friendlier version for those who want it. The OLD-THEME will eventually go away. But is available non-the-less.

Admin


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 6, 2002)

at least now it works in internet explorer and chimera for me!


----------



## karavite (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *How dare you say anything anti-positive on this board. Shame on you.
> *



I'm sorry for being anti-anti-negative. 

Have you asked a graphic designer about the new theme? They know a lot about color and contrast. If you did ask one, ask another one!


----------



## scruffy (Oct 6, 2002)

Admin - please test themes on a number of browsers before updating...

iCab ignores all colour changes in text fiels etc., and thus remains usable.

IE obeys all of them, and thus remains usable.  

Chimera changes foreground text but not background in textarea fields (but changes both in text fields), and thus you get light-blue-on-white, which is impossible to read.


----------



## julguribye (Oct 6, 2002)

I think the new design is nice,
it's always good with a change.


----------



## kendall (Oct 6, 2002)

The new theme is very hard to navigate.  It's very dark and very busy. 

Yes, I know you can turn it off in the control panel, which I have, but it may be a major turn-off to people who are new to this site and are just browsing and have yet to register.

Perhaps if it was a different color it wouldn't be so hard on the eyes.  Maybe shades of silver would suite it better.


----------



## Beach Bum (Oct 6, 2002)

It sure looks like a rip of Macfora's dark blue theme.


----------



## hard return (Oct 7, 2002)

It does look very familiar.


----------



## karavite (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *Yes, I know you can turn it off in the control panel, which I have, but it may be a major turn-off to people who are new to this site and are just browsing and have yet to register. *



Now there is someone who is thinking about this!

At the same time, what about accessibility? Someone with a visual impairement will be really turned off by the new DEFAULT theme. If anyone argues back about that being a small population and/or they can just change the setting, use their own software... I will rip into you and prove to the world that you are an idiot.

Again, the new theme is not well thought out at all and violates some of the most basic graphic design principles for color and color contrast (see below). This is not rocket science.

Read this site: http://www.lighthouse.org/color_contrast.htm
www.macosx.com could be added as a perfect bad example.

And see the w3 on this: http://www.w3.org/WAI/GL/WCAG10-CSS-TECHS/#style-color-contrast

I could give you 100 other links that make similar points. Do you need any more proof that this is (or should be) common knowledge?

Please tell me you are not working on new ballots for Florida elections.


----------



## iFunk (Oct 7, 2002)

The new look makes my eyes strain. I have since changed my theme. 

Admin: I don't think you should remove the old theme. Just gives people the option. If I couldn't change the theme to something easy on my eyes, I wouldn't use the site at all. Finito.

iFunk


----------

